# امر غريب وعجيب ( ياريت الكل يشارك وبالاخص المسلمين )



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

سوالي الي المسلمين ؟
هل يجوزلاي شخص غير مسلم ان يمسك القران او يقراء فية
واذا كانت الاجابة لا لماذا يدرس القران في الصف الابتدائي والاعدادي والثانوي                          بل ويتم تحفيظة بين جميع الطلاب دون مراعاه اذا كان مسيحي 
اهو نوع من الاجبار لاننا في دولة لسلامية ام انها اية بالظبط؟؟؟؟
اتمني ان تكون المشاركات داخل حدود الموضوع المطروح
ومستني رددكم...


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

مستني الردود وياريت الكل يشارك


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

*علي حد علمي البسيط *

*لايطرح في كتب القراءة الي جزء يسير من القران فلا يصل الي مرتبة القران الكامل*


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *علي حد علمي البسيط *
> 
> *لايطرح في كتب القراءة الي جزء يسير من القران فلا يصل الي مرتبة القران الكامل*



طيب اصلا لية يطرح علي الطلاب الغير مسحين 
هو نوع من الاذلال ولا اية بالظبط
واذا كان علي سبيل التعليم لية ميكونش تعليم اللغة القبطية عامتا ولا حلو ليهم ووحش لينا
ومستني رددكم


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

ياريت لو سمحتم الكل يشارك


----------



## JOJOTOTY (11 فبراير 2007)

:thumbs_up: *موضوع ممتاز ربنا يعوضك علي مجهودك العظيم ده*​:big29:


----------



## hany5000 (11 فبراير 2007)

*مرسيه يا مون علي موضوعك الذيذه  واليوم يقوم بالمشاركه ضيف جديد للمنتدي 
ولابد الترحيب به في موضوعك وهو  اسمه  jojo toty
وشكرا لمحبتك.....
:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: *


----------



## kimo14th (11 فبراير 2007)

عشان بيجيبوا 

مواضيع زى العدل فى الاسلام وسماحه الاسلام الى اخره 

ومش قران وبس واحاديث كمان 

انا كنت باحفظهم لما كنت باخدهم فى ابتدائى واعدادى وعشان مواضيع التعبير هههه


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

JOJOTOTY قال:


> :thumbs_up: *موضوع ممتاز ربنا يعوضك علي مجهودك العظيم ده*​:big29:



اهلا بيك كعضو وانشاء الله تقدم موضوعات تفدنا كلنا 
وانت شرفتنا يا جوجو


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> *مرسيه يا مون علي موضوعك الذيذه  واليوم يقوم بالمشاركه ضيف جديد للمنتدي
> ولابد الترحيب به في موضوعك وهو  اسمه  jojo toty
> وشكرا لمحبتك.....
> :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: *



شكرا علي مرورك ويارب تقدم موضوعات تفيد المنتدي وتفدنا
وشكرا علي مرورك


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> عشان بيجيبوا
> 
> مواضيع زى العدل فى الاسلام وسماحه الاسلام الى اخره
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

مستني ردود بقية الاعضاء


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> عشان بيجيبوا
> 
> مواضيع زى العدل فى الاسلام وسماحه الاسلام الى اخره
> 
> ...


 
*علي فكرة ده افادنا جداااا*

*لاننا بقينا عارفين دينهم كويس وحافظين اجزاء من القران والاحاديث كمان *

*ودارسينها *

*مما يسهل علينا اننا نرد عليهم بالمنطق والدليل*

*ومما يثبت اني المسيحية راسخة يبقي بندرس الدين الاسلامي والحضارة الاسلامية كلها و كل يوم قران في التلفزيون بالاضافة لخطب الجمعة والاذان المختلفة اللي بتصدعنا *

*ولسه مسيحين ومتمسكين بالمسيحية *

*هما بقي يخافوا يجيبوا قداس كل يوم او حتي وعظات للبابا شنوده احسن المسلمين يغيروا :smil12: *


----------



## مريم85 (12 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمه

شكرا يا mon love علي هذا الموضوع المهم

في كلنا نعاني من هاذه المشكله,, مثلا ابنت عمي اجبرت علي حفظ عدد كبير من الايات بسبب درس أسمه ( التجويد ) !!!


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *علي فكرة ده افادنا جداااا*
> 
> *لاننا بقينا عارفين دينهم كويس وحافظين اجزاء من القران والاحاديث كمان *
> 
> ...



اولا بشكرك علي مرورك واهتمامك
وثانيا فعلا لما بيقراء احادثهم وقرانهم
فعلا بحس اني بتمسك اكتر بديني


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

مريم85 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> شكرا يا mon love علي هذا الموضوع المهم
> 
> في كلنا نعاني من هاذه المشكله,, مثلا ابنت عمي اجبرت علي حفظ عدد كبير من الايات بسبب درس أسمه ( التجويد ) !!!



وياريت بفايدة لكن هو تعقيد وخلاص

وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 فبراير 2007)

*شكرآ على الموضوع 

أنا اتذكر وقت لما كنا فى أعدادى كان فية سورة كبيرة لازم نحفظها و نسمعها كان فية واحد زملتى 

مارضيتش تحفظها و قالت للمدرسة انا مسيحية مش هحفظها و لو جات فى الامتحان انا اللى هصقت مش حد تانى انا حرة عايزة اصقط راحت حولتها للمديرة و خدت رفد اسبوع و بعد ما جة باباها و عمل شكوى و صلت ل 3 تيام بس بنت جدعة محفظتهاش برضة

المهم من القصة دى انا عايزة اقول انهم فعلآ خايفين على دينهم من الانقراض فبيلجأوا للطريقة دى الحفظ الأجبارى 

ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 فبراير 2007)

*لانهم يستخدموا اساليب مختلفة 
في الضرورات تبيح المحظورات 
زي ما يستخدمة التقية في
 مواضيع اخري( الكذب عن الضرورة ) 
مع انهم كدة بيخالفوا تعاليم الاسلام
اللي بتقول لا يمسه الا المطهرون 
واحنا في نظرهم غير طاهرين
شوفتوا مدي التناقض قد ايه   *


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *شكرآ على الموضوع
> 
> أنا اتذكر وقت لما كنا فى أعدادى كان فية سورة كبيرة لازم نحفظها و نسمعها كان فية واحد زملتى
> 
> ...



افكارهم غريبة ومفيهاش حاجة صح وانا نفسي بجد اعرف السبب الحقيقي من تحفيظ القران  لاولاد المسحيين في ابتدائي واعدادي وكمان ثانوي لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *لانهم يستخدموا اساليب مختلفة
> في الضرورات تبيح المحظورات
> زي ما يستخدمة التقية في
> مواضيع اخري( الكذب عن الضرورة )
> ...



ربنا يرحمنا يا ابن الفادي 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 فبراير 2007)

*انا قرات مرة حديث عند  الاسلام 
بيقول ان الاسلام اتي غريب وسينتهي عريب 
وما معناه انه مهما انتشر سوف ينتهي وقريبا 
وزي مانتو شايفين ابونا ذكريا هدم اركانه الاثنين 
القران والاحاديث وكشف عن مصادر الاسلام 
وعن الاخطاء التاريخية و اللغوية والتحريف عند
 الشيعة والسنة  وتناقض الاثنين  
واعتقد الحديث ده موجود عندي هدور عليه واجيبه *


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *انا قرات مرة حديث عند  الاسلام
> بيقول ان الاسلام اتي غريب وسينتهي عريب
> وما معناه انه مهما انتشر سوف ينتهي وقريبا
> وزي مانتو شايفين ابونا ذكريا هدم اركانه الاثنين
> ...



هكون شاكر ليك لو عرفت تجيبة
وشكرا لمرورك يا ابن الفادي


----------



## youssef hachem (14 فبراير 2007)

الصديق مون لوف المحترم.....
طيب اصلا لية يطرح علي الطلاب الغير مسحين 
هو نوع من الاذلال ولا اية بالظبط
واذا كان علي سبيل التعليم لية ميكونش تعليم اللغة القبطية عامتا ولا حلو ليهم ووحش لينا
ومستني رددكم 


اعتقد انك قصدت الغير مسلمين...ولكن الموضوع واضح.
اقول بالبداية لماذا تدريس الدين في المدارس ؟؟هذا هو السؤال المهم؟؟؟
ويدرس الدين عادة في المدارس الاسلامية لاعطاء الطابع الاسلامي للدولة اما في البلاد المختطلة دينيا
فالمقصود هو سيطرة المسلمين على الحياة السياسيةو......
وتختلف البلدان العربية والاسلامية في نسبة التشدد من الصفر حتى ال100%
ففي سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين والاردن بشكل عام لا يوجد اضطهاد ديني بمعنى الاضطهاد اما مصر ودول المغرب العربي والخليج العربي فللحقيقة انها تعاني اضطهاد ديني واضح ولكن التعاون الاميركي مع دول الخليج والمغرب العربي ومصر يخفي هذا الاضطهاد وعاجلا ام اجلا سوف يظهر هذا الاضطهاد للعلن...وبلا حكي بالسياسة.


----------



## Moony34 (14 فبراير 2007)

أعتقد إن تدريس القرآن صورة من صور إنتقاص مواطنة الأقباط.
وأنا لما كنت صغير كنت باضطر أحفظ علي مضض ولكن على رأي كوبتك هيرو إحنا درسنا إسلاميات كتييييييييير ومفيش حاجة إتغيرت فينا.


----------



## hany5000 (14 فبراير 2007)

مشاركتكم خلوه خلوه 
وشكرا


----------



## hany5000 (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا  علي ردودكم


----------



## ابن العذراء (14 فبراير 2007)

موضوع ممتاز جدا
وربنا معاك


----------



## hany5000 (14 فبراير 2007)

خف شويه يا ابني العدره


----------



## monlove (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكل من رد علي الموضوع 
ومستني بقية الردود


----------



## waseem (15 فبراير 2007)

نعم يجوز لكل إنسان قراءة القران ولكن يجب أن يكون طاهر أي بعد ان يغتسل


----------



## monlove (15 فبراير 2007)

waseem قال:


> نعم يجوز لكل إنسان قراءة القران ولكن يجب أن يكون طاهر أي بعد ان يغتسل



يبقي لماذا يا صديقي يعمم الدراسة في المدارس الابتدائية والاعدادية والثانوية 
للقران ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومستني ردك


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

قعلا الموضوع مهم ربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------



## monlove (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا


----------



## remoo (22 فبراير 2007)

Amr_moh قال:


> احمدوا ربنا انكم بتدرسوا القرآن
> يمكن ترجعوا الى الله بدل ماتموتوا وانتم على كفركم
> الحكايه مش عناد وخلاص



اعتبر دة رد ؟؟؟؟؟
واقتبس من كلماتك ان فعلا الحكاية مش عناد وخلاص 
الحكاية بالعقل 
وارجوا من سيادتك التكلم في صلب الموضوع


----------



## Amr_moh (22 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> اعتبر دة رد ؟؟؟؟؟
> واقتبس من كلماتك ان فعلا الحكاية مش عناد وخلاص
> الحكاية بالعقل
> وارجوا من سيادتك التكلم في صلب الموضوع



انا بتكلم في صلب الموضوع
خد الرابط ده شوف ابوك زكريا بطرس الي بتعتبروه هادم الاسلام  :smil12: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8246297682687131492&q=الاسلام


----------



## remoo (22 فبراير 2007)

هذا صلب الموضوع 
عجبي عليكي يا دنيا


----------



## remoo (22 فبراير 2007)

يا سيدي الفاضل لماذا تدرس النصوص القرأنية في المدارس ؟


----------



## عماد وجدى (22 فبراير 2007)

تعرف كانوا يعملوا ايه فى الاتحاد السوفيتي ايام مجده 
كانوا بيجبروا الناس يسمعوا جمل معينة ويدرسوا دراسات معينة وكلمات معينة ( غسيل مخ ) 
انا مقدرش اقول أكتر من كده 
علشان ...............
سمعتوا عن خبر الحكم على واحد بالسجن 4 سنوات علشان قال رأية فى .......... على الانترنت 

يسوع يحفظ خاصته 
آه يا رب خلص
آه يا رب أنقذ 
مبارك الاتى باسم الرب 
باركناكم من قبل الرب


----------



## egyfinance (24 فبراير 2007)

*انه الجهل بعيد عنكم*

نعم   النص القرانى يمكن ان يكون مجرد اية واحدة و يسمى قرانا و يمكن ان يكون مجموعة ايات تشكل او لا تشكل صورة قصيرة و ايضا يسمى قرانا و يمكن ان يكون مجموعة سور و كذلك يسمى قرانا ، اذا فوجود بضع ايات قرانية فى كتاب غير المصحف لا يغير من حقيقة كونها قرانا و القران كما ينص الاسلام لا يمس الوريقات المطبوع عليها الا المطهرون و ليس فقط المسلمون بل المسلمون الطاهرون ( الطاهرون هنا لها معنى لفظى فقط و ليس روحى فالطهارة هنا تعنى الاستحمام اى غير الجنب ) حتى و لو  كان مسلما منحرفا او قاتلا او شريب للخمر فهذا لا يهم طالما انه مسلم  ( اى يقول الشهادة حتى و لو لم يصلى او يصوم ) و غير جنب اى مستحم ، و هنا يظهر الجهل فى التعامل مع عقيدتهم تلك فهم يعلمون هذا و مع ذلك يتركون تلك الكتب بين ايدى المسيحيين و المسلمين الغير طاهرين ... الخ ، و هو ما يعنى انهم يخالفون مبدءا اسلاميا واضحا و لكن طبعا ستجد الكثيييييير و الكثير  من المبررات مثل اصل ده موش مصحف ، المقصود بالطهارة معنى لغوى مجازى؟ موش عارف ايه !!! و اى كلام من النوع ده زى الاخ الكريم اللى اتكلم عن ان نساء المسلمين الذين يضعون انواع جميلة من البارفانات زناة حسب الشريعة فشتموه و قلوا ادبهم عليه ؟ همة هيشتروه يعنى؟ شوف فى ميت حاجة تهلك من الضحك فى الاسلام  و سلوكيات المسلمين النهاردة لكن كل ما هنتكلم هتلاقيهم يا يشتمونا و يقلوا ادبهم علينا يا اما يتفلسفوا لغويا و يقولولك المجاز و المرسل و الكناية زى ما يكونوا كلهم خلاص بقوا ولاد سيباويه واللا هما اللى الفوا مختار الصحاح !!


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## monlove (26 فبراير 2007)

Amr_moh قال:


> احمدوا ربنا انكم بتدرسوا القرآن
> يمكن ترجعوا الى الله بدل ماتموتوا وانتم على كفركم
> الحكايه مش عناد وخلاص



انا بستعجب جدا من تفكيرك 
وبالعكس يمكن يكون دافع لاني اتمسك بانجيلي


----------



## monlove (26 فبراير 2007)

عماد وجدى قال:


> تعرف كانوا يعملوا ايه فى الاتحاد السوفيتي ايام مجده
> كانوا بيجبروا الناس يسمعوا جمل معينة ويدرسوا دراسات معينة وكلمات معينة ( غسيل مخ )
> انا مقدرش اقول أكتر من كده
> علشان ...............
> ...



شكرا ليك وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## EXPlorer (1 مارس 2007)

*( لايمسه اٍلا المطهرون والكافر غيرطاهر )*


أولآ مع أني أعلم أنتكم لاتبحثون عن ألحق أنما اساليب لتشويه الاسلام تنصرون بها معتقدكم

ولكن لاباس ,, القران كلام الله المقدس المنزل الذي الغي جميع الكتب السابقة المحرفة والتي 

الدليل على تحريفها كلامها المتناقض والغير متزن والغير مفهوم في كثير من دلااله اٍلا لمن أخذ 

يتفحصه ويتعلمه من قساوسته ,, أما القران فهو مفهوم دلااٍله واٍضحة ومعانيه مفهومة والغرض من

دراسته فقط الحفظ وتبيان بعض المعاني ((( لذلك يمكن أن تفهمون منه شئ يثبت بطلان دينكم ))

من أجل هذا تحاملتم عليه ,,, ولاٍن دينكم يكفر من يقرأه ومن يلمسه )) لاٍجل ذلك لاتريدون أن 

تقرونه ,,, مع أن القران المترجم أو التفاسير تفاسير القران يجوز قرائتها لكم ,, ولو اردتم الحق

لقرئتوها وتفسيرها جيدآ ((( فلماذا يصر القسيسون عندكم بتكفير من يقراء القران أو يمسه ))

دون أن يذكر لكم السبب ,,, لأنه يعرف السبب ,, ولكن معاند ومنكر ,, لانه يعلم من خلال كتبكم

ماهو القران أنه الكتاب المقدس الصحيح ,,,((( لماذا تخافون أن تقرووه ))) أقصد التفاسير 

((( لأن المصحف لايمسه اٍلا المطهرون ))) يخبر الله تعالى باالجواب ,, أنه اذا قرأ القران تري أعينهم

تفيض من الدمع بما عرفوا من الحق )) لقول الله تعالى ,, واذا سمعوا ما انزل الى الرسول ترئ 

اعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا ءامنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين )

لانهم عرفوا الحق ولاكن انكروه ,,, تجد شعورهم ينتابه القلق لانهم على غير الحق 

ولذلك ((( يكفر القسيسين من يقرأ القران أو يمسه )) منكم ,,, قبل أن يكون منا ,, 

والسبب الثاني حتى لاتجدوا أجابة على الاسئلة التى تدور في أذهانكم ومشغلة فكركم في كتبكم

اما ماتفعلونه في المنتدي ((( معروف )) تاخذون نصف أية وتحذفون وتلصقون ,, ثم تهجمون 

وتشتمون حتى لايعرف الحق ,, كذلك الاحاديث تنتقون منها المزيفة ,, أو الصحيحة وتفسرونها

على هواكم ,,, وهنا سؤال :::

لماذا تزرعون بذور الحقد الاسود في عقول اطفالكم ,,, حتى لايكبروا ويعرفوا الحق

* المسلمون اغتصبوا مصر من المسيحيين وعذبوا المسيحيين

* المسلم أشد كفرآ من البوذي وعابد البقر

* القران ليس كتاب الله ولكن محمد اخترعه

* المسلمون يضطهدون النصارى لكي يتركوا مصر ويهاجروا ,,, والكثير ,, لماذا تزرعون الكره
حتى تكونوا في عزلت ولايتبين الحق للنصاري ويتوجهوا للاسلام ؟؟؟!!! 
اٍذا تبين لهم أن الاسلام غير دين الحق ,,, من الذي يجبرهم على أعتناقه 
اليس هذا من زرع الكره ,,, والفرقة بين ابناء الوطن الواحد ,, وانتم تقولون أن دينكم دين سماحة
اذا صفعك على خدك الايمن اعطه الايسر ,,, الى أخره ,, اليس هذا من الكره

ثم لماذا الكذب / تنشرون القران ملئ باالمتناقضات ثم ( تذكرو نصف أية ) مثل ( ولا تقربوا الصلاة )
ثم تطعنون وتلفقون الى أخره ,,, دينكم يعلمكم أن تكونوا كذلك 

ثم تستمرون في الاكذاب * القران ملئ باالافاظ الجنسية وتفسرون مثل كلمة نكاح على انها 
الزنا او اللواط ,,,, وهي تعني زواج أو عقد على زواج

وتركزون ان النبي محمد اخذ تعاليم الاسلام من الراهب ( بحيري ) مع ان الراهب فقط ذكر ان محمد
علامات نبوئته كذا لانها وجدها مكتوبة في كتابه قبل التحريف ,, فبشر انه النبي المذكور
عندهم في كتبهم
ثم قتل بحيري حتى لايفضحه ,,, لانه تعلم الاسلام منه الى أخر الاكاذيب

((( ثم اذا كان محمد كاذبآ ,, كما تدعون ,, فلماذا انتشر دينه ودعوته 23 سنة ومازال ينتشر الى الاان مع انه مكتوب في كتاب موسى ( كتاب ارميا ) ان الله وعد باهلاك كل انسان يدعي
النبوة واسرته في خلال عام ,,,, ((( فكيف استمر محمد ودعوته ,, دون أن يحدث الهلاك )))

اذكر لكم موقف محير
في عام 1971م اصدر البطرك ( شنودة ) قرارآ بحرمان الراهب روفائيل ( راهب ديرمينا ) من الصلاة
لأنه لم يذكر اسمه في الصلاة ,,, وقد حاول اٍقناعه الراهب ( صموئيل ) بعدم منعه من الصلاة
ولكنه خاف أن يحرمه البطرك من الجنة أيضآ 

* فهل يجرؤ عالم مسلم على حرمان أخر من الصلاة أو ملك مسلم أو غير ذلك 

* هل الجنة في ملكوت الله أم في ملكوت البطرك ,, يحرم منها من يشاء

* وهل البطرك نبي لينزل عليه التكفير أو المنع أو التشريع من السماء

*******************************************
لماذا ( التوراة لعنت الصليب والمصلوب عليه !! وأنه نجس وينجس الارض التي يصلب عليها !!

((( تثنية 21 * 2 - 23 )))

هل الضعيف الهارب من بطش اليهود ((( اٍله يعبد وربآ ))) 

* ثم هل عندكم من العدل * في الميراث ,,, الطلاق اذا كانت العشرة سيئة رحمة ) 

القصاص ,, عنما يقتل المجرم من يقتل اليس من العدل أن يقتص منه ثم أن الشنق تعذيب
للانسان ,, أي ليس ,, أنها خفيف ,, يكون فيه العدل والانصاف باالقصاص من المجرم ثم 
عدم تعذيب النفس ,,, أي تنتهي بسرعة ,, القصاص والعدل
وهناك الكثير لمن يريد المقارنة

* ثم هنا سؤال / الاسلام فيه التشريعات المحكمة الكاملة في العبادات والمعاملات بدون أختلافات
لمن أراد أن يعرفها ويتبين الحق (((( من الجادين من غير المسلمين ))) وهنا وضوح ولاغموض

* كيف عجزت مليارات اليهود والنصاري عن اٍثبات أن القران مخترع ؟؟؟؟؟ اليس يعني الحق

* لماذا تقبيل أيدي الكهنة وهذ الامر عظيم عندهم ,,, ولايكون في الاسلام الا للاابوين ,,,

* لماذا التجسيد / الجسد والدم ,,,, ماالعبرة في ذلك ماالهدف ,, هل العبادة كذلك

* ثم أن هناك تغيير أحدثه النصاري مثل كلمة ( يامعلم ,,, وياسيد ,,, الى يارب )) مااهدافها
ولماذا يتم التغيير والتعديل في الكتب المقدسة اذا كانت صحيحة

* لماذا كثرة الصور والتماثيل المسيح مريم الحواريين البطرك الى أخره ,, اليس تقولون أنها محل
عبادة وصلاة

* ثم اذا كان القساوسة يفعلون المعجزات لماذا لم يفعلوا شئ ,, في رد من أسلم من النصاري
الى النصرانية 
* واذا كان الاسلام غير حق وغير صحيح ,,,,, لماذا لم يتركوه النصاري وغيرهم ممن اسلموا
ثم يعودون لدياناتهم الحقة اذا كانت كذلك 
لماذا بقوا على اسلامهم وأصروا عليه

                        ******************************
                                     اتمني لكم وقت ممتع باالقرائة

                                                   والهداية


----------



## egyfinance (1 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق اكسبلورر*

اسئلك اولا لما كل هذه العصبية الواضحة فى كلماتك ؟ و التى اخرجت تلك الكلمات عن الحق ، ثم من قال لك ان المسيحية او المسيحيين يكفرون من يقرء القران او يلمسه؟ انا شخصيا لدى نسخة من القران و كتب التفاسير و كتب فى صحيح البخارى و مسلم و غيرها بل و يسعد الكثير من اخوانى المسيحيين ان يستعيروا منها ما يريدون لقرائته ليفيدهم فى اعمالهم الكرازية فمن قال لك ان المسيحيين لا يقرئون القران ؟ هذا امر مخالف للحقيقة ثم ان المسيحية ليس بها ابدا كلمة كفر و كافر الى غير ذلك و من يذكر تلك الكلمات من المسيحيين فلا شك انه جاهل بالمسيحية فتلك الكلمات لا وجود لها لا فى الكتاب المقدس من اول كلمة فى سفر التكوين لاخر كلمة فى سفر الرؤيا ، و لم اقرئها فى كلمات اى من اباء الكنيسة ، فمن اين اتيت بهذا الكلام لا اعلم ، اما عن اقوالنا حول القران و الاسلام فهى فقط من باب النقد العلمى لتوضيح حقيقة ما خفى على المسلمين و يمنعهم شيوخهم من التحدث فيه ، و على فكرة اغلبنا لا يتعامل مع ايات القران باخذ جزء منها و ترك الباقى بل انتم كثيرا ما تفعلون هذا مثل اتيان مسلم بقول رب المجد ما اتيت لالقى سلاما على الارض بل سيفا ليؤكد ان المسيحية انتشرت بالسيف مع انه لو تعب قليلا و قرء بقية الكلمات التى تلتها لرب المجد لاتضح له جليا معناها ،اما تناولنا للاسلام و القران فلا نبغى منه الا انارة الطريق لخوتنا المسلمين ممن يصر شيوخهم على ان يحيوا فى ظلام ، اما ادعائك بكمال الاسلام و القران الخ فانا ادعوك لمناظرتى فى باب الموضوعات الاسلامية لتقل ما عندك و اقل ما عندى عن الاسلام و القران لنرى من يملك الحق و من يملك منا الباطل و لكن لنلتزم بان يكون كل كلامنا فقط من القران و الاحاديث الاسلامية دون التطرق لاى مصادر اخرى اسلامية او مسيحية لاثبت لك انك فعلا على باطل لا على حق هذا ان كنت تريد العلم لا الثرثرة الغير ذات قيمة فماذا تقوووووووووووول ؟


----------



## المغتربة (1 مارس 2007)

monlove قال:


> سوالي الي المسلمين ؟
> هل يجوزلاي شخص غير مسلم ان يمسك القران او يقراء فية
> واذا كانت الاجابة لا لماذا يدرس القران في الصف الابتدائي والاعدادي والثانوي                          بل ويتم تحفيظة بين جميع الطلاب دون مراعاه اذا كان مسيحي
> اهو نوع من الاجبار لاننا في دولة لسلامية ام انها اية بالظبط؟؟؟؟
> ...



وف أجيب فقط عن ماكان لونه بالأحمر
لو كنت قلت لهم أنك مسيحي يمكن مايطلبون منك لكن
القرآن الكريم  شيء أساسي عندنا
ولا يجوز لك وأنت كافر مسه 
وووضح للمسؤل ذلك أو من تثق أنه سوف يساعدك وسوف تنحل المشكلة 
والأفضل أن تبحث عن مدرسة تلائمك ولا تجد الصعوبة في تلقي العلم بها


----------



## EXPlorer (2 مارس 2007)

الكلام الذي كتبته وقلته كلامكم وكتبه 

                                  شماس ( قسيسآ ) مصري أسلم عنكم وليس من عندي

                                              لأنني لااعلم عنكم الا مايكتب عنكم وثقة من 

                                     قساوسة أسلموا ,, ونصاري اسلموا وكتبوا عنكم جزاهم الله خير

                                                      يريدون لكم الخير الذي وجدوه في الاسلام

                                                               فمهما تغالط نفسك لايمكن

                                                                      أنت تكون مرتاح وانت مع

                                                                غير الحق مع الدين الصحيح

                   قال تعالى (( وماخلقت الجن والنس الاليعبدون ) ومادام أن عبادتك مصروفة في غير الطريق

                                              الذي خلقك الله من أجله لن تجد الراحة 

                                                     وتغالط نفسك
               قال تعالى (( هل انبئكم على من تنزل الشياطين تنزل على كل أفاك أثيم  يلقون السمع واكثرهم 

                    كاذبون )) فاالشياطين ملازمة لكل من كان بعيدآ ,,, عن الغاية التي خلق من أجلها

                                   ((( ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطان فهو له قرين )))

                                               فاالبعيد عن ذكر الرحمن العبادة الصحيحة التي خلق من اجلها


                                (((((( الشيطان له قرين ))) أي ملازم له يعيش حياته في القلق


----------



## EXPlorer (2 مارس 2007)

وأخيرآ قولك مناظرة 

                           ارجع لهذه الكتب أفضل وأرجع لمن أسلموا منكم تعلم الحق

                                                فانا مااقصد الاالخير قبلت أو رفضت

                                                          رأجع هذه الكتب ثم هات ماعندك

                                    1 ) كتاب هداية الحيارى في أجوبة اليهود والنصارى ( لابن القيم )

                          2 ) كتاب ماذا تقول التوراة والانجيل والقران  لابراهيم الخليل ( كان قسيسآ واسلم )

                          3 ) كتاب المسيح أنسان أم الٍه ( لمحمد مجدى مرجان ,, كان نصرانيآ واسلم )

                     4 ) كتاب ماذا تقول التوراة والانجيل عن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لديدات )

                      5 ) كتاب اظهار الحق  ((( لوحيد الدين خان )))

                        6 ) وكتاب محمد في الكتاب المقدس (((( للبروفسيور عبد الاحد داود كان قسيسآ واسلم )

                                       مع الشكر لك وسامحنا اذا كان خطابنا فيه قسوة

                                                    نرجولك الهداية 

                                        راجع مشاركة أيضآ كتبتها في موضوع عن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

                                                  في المنتدي ,,, وأكرر شكري لك والمعذرة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> وف أجيب فقط عن ماكان لونه بالأحمر
> لو كنت قلت لهم أنك مسيحي يمكن مايطلبون منك لكن
> القرآن الكريم  شيء أساسي عندنا
> ولا يجوز لك وأنت كافر مسه
> ...



وسؤالى الى الاخت الفاضلة ؟
هل نحن المسيحين مشركين باللة وكفرة ولذلك انتى لم تجيبى ع السؤال المطروح هل يجوز لغير المسلم ان يقراء القران ام لا الرجاء الردود فى صلب الموضوع فقط وبلاش فلسفة :a82:


----------



## EXPlorer (2 مارس 2007)

الكاتب أنا أجيبك أولآ ثم من كتب قبلك

                                                      لانني أعتذاري ليس لشخصه

                                       أنما (( لأن أخلاقنا القران )) فسؤال من قبلك نحن ليس في حاجة

                                             لمن يناظرنا في الاسلام ليعمل معي مناظرة أنما اذا اراد الحق

                                                              يعرفه والاسلام ديت الحق 

                                         فما قاله أن الكنيسة لاتكفر من يقراء القران منكم أو يمسه 

                                                                 أقول نعم هذا ماقاله قسيس منكم أسلم

                                         تريد أن تعرف السبب (( لانه يعرف أن القران حق ولاكن معاند مكابر ))

                                                  ولايريدكم أن تقرئوه أو تميوه لانه يعرف أنه 


                                            ((( لايمسه الا المطهرون ,, وانتم على شرك مع الله ))

                                                                 ولايجوز أن تمسوا القران

                                            اٍلا اذا تطهرتوا باالاسلام ,,, أما قول من قبلك أنه عنده نسخ من القران

                                                                   فمن كان لديه من عند نفسه لايعلم به أحد

                                            فمن عند نفسه أما لوعرف أنه مسلم فلايمكن أن يعطي المصحف

                                                          (( فمن كان على غير الاسلام غير طاهر ))

                                                                ومن اراد الحق يبحث في الكتب أعلاه

                                                                           وازيد عليها

                                                         1 ) قذائف الحق ( لمحمد الغزالي )

                                                         2 ) دراسة الاناجيل الاربعة والتوراة ( لمحمد السعدي )

                                                           3 ) مسألة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة والافتراء ( أحمد ديدات )

              4 ) الاديان والانسان منذ مهبط ادم حتى اليهودية والمسيحية والاسلام ( خليل طاهر )

                                5 ) شهود يهوه - والتطرف المسيحي في مصر ( ابو اسلام احمد عبدالله )

                        6 ) معاول الهدم والتدمير في النصرانية والتبشير ( ابراهيم سليمان الجبهان )

                           7 ) التبشير والاستعمار في البلاد العربية ( د - مصطفى خالدى - د عمر فروخ )

                             8 ) الموسوعة الميسرة في الاديان والمذاهب المعاصرة ( الندوة العالمية للشباب )

                            9 ) مذكرة كنت نصرانيآ وأسلمت ( للاستاذ فوزي المهدى 

                             10 ) كنت نصرانيآ وأسلمت ( محي الدين عبد الحميد )

                                                       **************

                                               وأي سوال وجواب في الاسلام

http://www.islsm.ga.com/index.php

                                                 أما عملية التلفيق على أيات القران وتشوية الاسلام المستخدمة أسلوب العاجز الذي ملغي لعقله ويريد الناس أن تتبعه لأن صاحب الحق لايستخدم الاساليب التي تستخدم
هنا في المنتدي من العضاء فذلك يدل على العجز ومنها ((( استخدام )) جزء من الاايات والتعليقات الكاذبة
والتعبيرات السخيفة التي لاتدل على عقل ولا على أحترام اديان أنما اسلوب عجز وضعف وتلفيق

                                                    ******************

                                                      اللهم بلغت والاسلام لم يتاثر باالتاريخ

                                                                   حتى يتاثر باالتلفيقات الكاذبة

                               مليارات اليهود والنصاري لم يثبتوا ,,, أن القران غير حق على مر العصور 

                                                             فاليموتوا بغيضهم 

                                ((( ويبقي الاسلام والقران والدين عزيزآ مابقي الدهر )))

                                        قال تعالى (( اٍنا نحن نزلنا الذكر واٍنا له لحافظون ) الااية سورة الحجر 9 }

                                     فمهما عملوا ,,, لن يكون لهم اٍلا أن يموتوا بغيضهم ,, (( فهاذا كلام خالقهم ))

                                    وهذه أخر مشاركة (( واتحي أي مسيحي يجاوب على سؤالى هذا ))

                                          ((( هل الااٍله أو الرب ,,, يكون من خرج من رحم أمراة ,, ورضع من ثديها ))

                                                                 مريم عليها السلام 

                                                 هل يليق أن يكون ذلك في الاالٍه أو الرب 

                                                         سبحان الله عما يصفون ,, ويشركون


----------



## المغتربة (2 مارس 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> وسؤالى الى الاخت الفاضلة ؟
> هل نحن المسيحين مشركين باللة وكفرة ولذلك انتى لم تجيبى ع السؤال المطروح هل يجوز لغير المسلم ان يقراء القران ام لا الرجاء الردود فى صلب الموضوع فقط وبلاش فلسفة :a82:









سوف اجيبك على السؤال
غير المسلم في ديني كافر لذلك لا يجوز مس المصحف للكافر
إلا بعد ان يسلم هل هذه الاجابه شافيه ام ...... لا
عذرا لا اجيد فن الفلسفه


----------



## egyfinance (2 مارس 2007)

*الى صديقى العزيز اكسبلورر ....  تحية طيبة و بعد ، صدقنى انا اتعجب ان ياتى رجل شماس او كان شماس ليقول او يدعى كذبا ان فى المسيحية كلمة كفر و كافر الى اخر تلك الكلمات الغير دقيقة ، هو حر فى كلماته كما انك حر تماما فى كل ما تريد قوله و لكن اياك ان تنسب كذبة واضحة الى المسيحييين و الا فانك بهذا تكون مشجعا على الكذب فالكل يعلم ان ليس فى المسيحية تلك الكلمة العبيطة ( كافر ) و بعدين موش كل ما يجيلك واحد كان مسيحى و يكلمك عن المسيحية تصدقه انا لما باتكلم عن الاسلام موش ممكن هتلاقينى باقول القس فلان قال او مستر او مسيو فلان قال و لكنى اقول الشيخ و الامام او المؤرخ المسلم الفلانى قال فلناخذ العلم من مصادره قبل ان نناقش فحين تتحدث فى موضوع اسلامى فليس للمسيحية بكتبها و عقائدها مكان فى الحديث و حين تتحدث عن المسيحية فليس فى الاسلام و قرانه و احاديث لية قيمة فى هذا الحديث ارجع الى المصادر التى تخص كل ديانة و تحدث عنها ثم اسرد اما الكذب فهو امر مذموم ولا شك .
اما عن تلك الكتب التى ذكرتها لى فاشكرك كثيرا و بالفعل ساعمل جاهدا على قرائة ما لم اقرئه منها (!!!) فسنظل نتعلم حتى اخر انفاسنا فى هذا العالم و سارد عليها كلها و لن اتوقف عن الرد ما دام الباطل ما زال يتنفس من حولنا .
اما الاخت مغتربة فبلاش لماضة و حياتك ، لا احنا كفرة ولا دياولة بل احنا اللى علمنا بكتبنا نبيكم ازاى يتكلم فى الدين و ازاى يكتب فى قصص الانبياء و ازاى يبتكر تشريعات تخص دينه اللى عمله فموش جزاء المعلم انه ينعت بالكفر فلو كان المصدر كافر فبالتاكيد الصادر من هذا المصدر هو كافر مصداقا لقول القران ( مصدقا لما معهم من التوراة و الانجيل ) فالمصدق هو يعنى التاكيد على ما معهم من التوراة و الانجيل فلو كان ما مع الكتابيين من التوراة و الانجيل هو كفر و تحريف فكل ما ياتى مصدقا لهذه الكتب هو ايضا كفر و تحريف ( ده موش كلامى انا ده كلام قرانكم انتم لانى ارفض من الاساس كلمة كفر دى فوحياتك بلاش لماضة و على فكرة المصحف او القران هتلاقيه فى بيوت مئات الالوف ان لم يكن ملايين المسيحيين بعكس الكتاب المقدس الذى لا تجرئون على قرائته بتلك الدقة التى نقرء بها .*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 مارس 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> سوف اجيبك على السؤال
> غير المسلم في ديني كافر لذلك لا يجوز مس المصحف للكافر
> إلا بعد ان يسلم هل هذه الاجابه شافيه ام ...... لا
> عذرا لا اجيد فن الفلسفه



عزيزتى نحن المسيحين غير مشركين باللة واليكى الدليل والبرهان 
كيف يكون المسيحيين مشركين والآية القرآنية تتكلم عن المسيحيين قائلة(قولوا آمنا بالذي انزل إلينا وانزل إليكم والهنا والهكم واحد )(العنكبوت 46) ان المسلمين  تطعنون  فى هذه الآية التي تقول آن نفس اله المسلمين هو أله المسيحيين وهو واحد؟؟؟ 

وتتجاهل الآية( اذ قال الله يا عيسى اني متوفيك ورافعك الي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ))(آل عمران 55) 



فتأمل فى عبارة آلي يوم القيامة لتعرف أننا الذين نتبع عيسى ألان والى يوم القيامة لسنا بكفار بل نومن بالله الواحد الأحد ولا يوجد مسيحي واحد يؤمن آن الله ثالث ثلاثة فهذا كفر .. آو آن الله ولد المسيح كما يفعل البشر فهذا هو التخريف لأننا نومن آن الله لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد .. يقول القران لاتنكحوا المشركات فكيف أذن يسمح الإسلام بزواج المسلم من مسيحية ؟ بل ويمكن إبقائها على دينها لأنة(لااكراة فى الدين)؟ أليس لثقته الكاملة أن الفتاة المسيحية ليست مشركة؟ والنص القرآني يقول: "ولا تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر" (سورة الممتحنة10).


" ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن" (سورة البقرة 221). 
إذن فالزواج من المسيحيات، المباح إسلامياً ينفي عنهن الكفر والشرك.



ان الزواج من وثنية او عابدة نار لهو فى نظر الاسلام من الكبائر .. اما اذا تزوجت بمسيحية فمباح ذلك( مع ابقائها على دينها لانة لااكراة فى الدين) اليس لانها غير كافرة؟.....

ثم يدعو القران فى زمن محمد المسيحيين الى شيء معين وهو( وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ" سورة المائدة 5:47. 
و من المستحيل أن نفكر كيف كان للمسيحيين في وقت محمد أن يحكموا بالإنجيل إذا لم يكن لديهم هذا الإنجيل! وكيف يدعوهم القران الى كتاب محرف ليحكموا بما جاء فية ..اليس من الاولى ان يدفعهم القران الى محمد وقرانة؟ 

تقول الاية فى ال عمران 113 ( ليسوا سواء من اهل الكتاب امة قائمة يتلون ايات اللة اناء الليل وهم يسجدون يؤمنون باللة واليوم الاخر ويامرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويسرعون فى الخيرات واولئك من الصالحين ) ..



 وهنا يشهد القران عن المسيحيين فى ذمن محمد وبعد ظهور المسيحية باكثر من 600 سنة بانهم يتلون ايات اللة .. فكيف يتلون ايات اللة وهى متضمنة ايات محرفة؟؟ وكيف يشهد القران ان عنها انها ايات اللة وحتى لو بها اية واحدة فقط محرفة؟؟؟ .. انهم بعد 600 سنة يؤمنون باللة وليس بالالهة الثلاثة ويتلون ايات اللة ويصنعون الخير ومن الصالحين .. ترى لو الايات التى معهم بها اية واحدة محرفة لكان هذة الشهادة القرانية لامعنى لها . 

بعد ان اشتد عزاب الكفار للمسلمين فى مكة امرهم النبى محمد ان يهاجروا الى الحبشة ... لماذا الحبشة بالذات؟؟؟ لان فيها النجاشى وهو ملك مسيحى..فاذا كان المسيحيون كفار فكيف يبعث الرسول اصحابة الى ملك كافر؟؟ وهل يستجير المسلمون من الرمضاء بالنار؟؟


بعد انتصار الفرس على الروم حزن المسلمون... لماذا حزنوا؟؟؟ وهل يحزن المسلمون لانتصار طائفة كافرة على اخرى كافرة؟؟؟ ولماذا انزل الله فى القران اية يطمئن الله فيها المسلمين على ان الروم سينتصرون ( الم {1} غُلِبَتِ الرُّومُ {2} فِي أَدْنَى الْأَرْضِ وَهُم مِّن بَعْدِ غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ {3} فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن بَعْدُ وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ {4} بِنَصْرِ اللَّهِ يَنصُرُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ {5} ( سورة الروم) ولماذا يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الروم المسيحيون اذا كانوا كفار وكتابهم محرف وهم من يموت منهم ذاهب للنار؟؟؟ 


تزوج النبى محمد من مارية القبطية وهى مسيحية .. فهل يتزوج النبى من امراة كافرة؟؟؟ 

بعد الفتوحات الاسلامية لبلاد العراق والشام ومصر قضى المسلمون نهائيا على المجوسية والوثنية... بينما تركوا المسيحيين واليهود على ديانتهم.. لماذا؟؟ 

لان المجوس والوثنيين لايوحدون الله ويعبد المجوس النار ويعبد الوثنيون الاوثان ..... بينما النصارى واليهود يعبدون الله ويوحدونه 

وقد تركهم المسلمون يمارسون عباداتهم بحرية تامة وابقوا على معابدهم وكنائسهم .. فهل لو كانت ديار كفر هل كانوا يتركوها؟؟؟ 

هل لو كنيسة القيامة دار للكفر مثل ديار المجوس والوثنيون .. اما كان يبيدها عمر بن الخطاب بدل ان يرفض ان يصلى بها مفترضا انة لو فعل هذا لهدم المسلمون الكنيسة مستقبلا وبنوا بدلها جامع وهو الشى الذى استنفرة عمر؟؟؟ 


لماذا احل للمسلمين اكل طعام اهل الكتاب فقط اذا كانوا كفار كباقى الناس؟؟؟ وهذا الكلام على مدى

الزمان الى يوم القيامة )الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالْأِيمَانِ فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ) (المائدة:5) 

فى انتظار ردودك


----------



## Away2Uk (3 مارس 2007)

ليس من شك أن الدعوة إلى توحيد الله تعالى ، وإفراده بالعبادة دون ما سواه من الخلق ، هو أصل الرسالة التي جاء بها نبي الله عيسى ، عليه السلام ، كما أنها أصل الرسالة التي جاء بها سائر الأنبياء ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ ) النحل/36 وقال تعالى أيضا : ( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ) الانبياء/25 

وعلى هذه الدعوة يشهد عيسى عليه السلام على قومه ؛ قال الله تعالى : ( وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَاعِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّي إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ(116) مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنْ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ(117)  ، وأما كيف انحرف أصحاب هذه الديانة بعد ذلك عن التوحيد الخالص إلى العقائد الوثنية ، وعبادة عيسى وأمه من دون الله ، فهي قصة مبكرة في تاريخ النصرانية ، وسوف نورد هنا بعض الشواهد عليها ، من كلام أهلها ، وليسمع من له أذنان : 

. . جاء في دائرة المعارف الأمريكية : 

( لقد بدأت عقيدة التوحيد – كحركة لاهوتية – بداية مبكرة جدا في التاريخ ، وفي حقيقة الأمر فإنها تسبق عقيدة التثليث بالكثير من عشرات السنين . لقد اشتُقَّت المسيحية من اليهودية ، واليهودية صارمة في عقيدة التوحيد . 

إن الطريق الذي سار من أورشليم [ مجمع تلاميذ المسيح الأول ] إلى نيقية [ حيث تقرر مساواة المسيح بالله في الجوهر والأزلية عام 325م ] كان من النادر القول بأنه كان طريقا مستقيما . 

إن عقيدة التثليث التي أقرت في القرن الرابع الميلادي لم تعكس بدقة التعليم المسيحي الأول فيما يختص بطبيعة الله ؛ لقد كانت على العكس من ذلك انحرافا عن هذا التعليم ، ولهذا فإنها تطورت ضد التوحيد الخالص ، أو على الأقل يمكن القول بأنها كانت معارضة لما هو ضد التثليث ، كما أن انتصارها لم يكن كاملا . ) [ 27/294 ] 

ويمكنك الرجوع إلى بعض آراء من لا يزالون يذهبون إلى التوحيد من المسيحيين ، في المصدر السابق نفسه ، دائرة المعارف [ 27/300-301 ] . 

ويقول وول ديورانت : 

( لما فتحت المسيحية روما انتقل إلى الدين الجديد [ أي المسيحي ] دماء الدين الوثني القديم : لقب الحبر الأعظم ، وعبادة الأم العظمى ، وعدد لا يحصى من الأرباب التي تبث الراحة والطمأنينة في النفوس ، وتمتاز بوجود كائنات في كل مكان لا تدركها الحواس ، كل هذا انتقل إلى المسيحية كما ينتقل دم الأم إلى ولدها . 

وأسلمت الإمبراطورية المحتضرة أزِمَّة الفتح والمهارة الإدارية إلى البابوية القوية ، وشحذت الكلمة بقوة سحرها ما فقده السيف المسلول من قوته . وحل مبشرو الكنيسة محل الدولة . 

إن المسيحية لم تقض على الوثنية ، بل ثبتتها ؛ ذلك أن العقل اليوناني عاد إلى الحياة في صورة جديدة ، في لاهوت الكنيسة وطقوسها ، ونقلت الطقوس اليونانية الخفية إلى طقوس القداس الرهيبة ، وجاءت من مصر آراء الثالوث المقدس ، ويوم الحساب ، وأبدية الثواب والعقاب ، وخلود الإنسان في هذا أو ذاك . ومن مصر جاءت عبادة الأم الطفل ، والاتصال الصوفي بالله ؛ ذلك الاتصال الذي أوجد الأفلوطينية واللاأدرية ، وطمس معالم العقيدة المسيحية . ومن بلاد الفرس جاءت عقيدة رجوع المسيح وحكمه الأرض لمدة 1000 ) . [ قصة الحضارة 11/418 ] . 

وعلى الرغم من النفثة الإلحادية في كلام ديورانت ، وهو أمر معروف به ، والتي تظهر في زعمه أن أبدية الثواب والعقاب منقولة عن المصرية ، فإن تتبع الأصول الوثنية للنصرانية المحرفة لم يعد بالأمر الخفي ، ولم ينفرد هو ببحثه ؛ ففي كتابه " المسيحية والوثنية " يقرر روبرتسون أن الميثراثية ، وهي ديانة فارسية الأصل ، ازدهرت في بلاد فارس قبل الميلاد بنحو ستة قرون ، قد دخلت إلى روما حوالي عام 70 م ، وانتشرت في بلاد الرومان ، ثم وصلت إلى بريطانيا ، وانتشرت في العديد من مدنها . 

وما يعنينا هنا من أمر هذه الديانة أنها تقول : 

- إن ميثراس ، الذي تنسب إليه ، كان وسيطا بين الله والناس . { انظر مقابله في النصرانية : أعمال الرسل 4/12 } 

- وأن مولده كان في كهف ، أو زاوية من الأرض . { انظر : لوقا 2/7 } . 

- وأن مولده كان في يوم 25 ديسمبر . { وهو يوم احتفال النصارى بمولد المسيح } 

- كان له اثنا عشر حواريا . { انظر : متى 10/1 } 

- مات ليخلص العالم { انظر : كورنثوس الأولى 15/3 } 

- دفن ولكنه عاد إلى الحياة { انظر : السابق 15/4 } 

- صعد إلى السماء أمام تلاميذه { انظر : أعمال الرسل 1/9} 

- كان يدعى مخلصا ومنقذا { انظر : تيطس 2/13} 

- من أوصافه أنه حمل وديع { انظر : يوحنا 1/ 29 } 

- في ذكراه كل عام يقام العشاء الرباني { انظر : كورنثوس الأولى 11/23-25} 

- من شعائره التعميد . 

- يوم الأحد مقدس عندهم . 

بينما يذهب المستشرق الفرنسي ليون جوتيه في كتابه " مقدمة لدراسة الفلسفة الإسلامية " إلى أن أصول التثليث النصراني ينبغي تلمسها في الفلسفة اليونانية ، وتحديدا في أفكار الأفلاطونية المحدثة ، التي تلقت مبادئ فكرة التثليث في النظرة إلى خالق الكون عن أفلاطون ، ثم عمقتها إلى حد كبير ، بحيث اتضح التشابه الكبير بينها وبين النصرانية ؛ فالخالق ، ذو الكمال المطلق ، جعل بينه وبين العالم وسيطين ، صادرين عنه ، وهما أيضا داخلان فيه في نفس الوقت ؛ أي تتضمنهما ذاته ، وهما العقل والروح الإلهية . ثم قال : 

( وهكذا كان التزاوج بين العقيدة اليهودية والفلسفة الإغريقية لم ينتج فلسفة فقط ، بل أنتج معها دينا أيضا ، أعني المسيحية التي تشربت كثيرا من الآراء والأفكار الفلسفية عن اليونان ؛ ذلك أن اللاهوت المسيحي مقتبس من نفس المعين الذي كانت فيه الأفلاطونية الحديثة ، ولذا تجد بينهما مشابهات كثيرة ، وإن افترقا أحيانا في بعض التفاصيل ، فإنهما يرتكزان على عقيدة التثليث ، والثلاثة الأقانيم واحدة فيهما . ) 

وهذا هو ما يشير إليه الكاتب الأمريكي ( درابر) : 

( دخلت الوثنية والشرك في النصرانية بتأثير المنافقين الذين تقلدوا وظائف خطيرة ، ومناصب عالية في الدولة الرومية بتظاهرهم بالنصرانية ، ولم يكونوا يحتفلون بأمر الدين ، ولم يخلصوا له يوما من الأيام ، وكذلك كان قسطنطين فقد قضي عمره في الظلم والفجور ، ولم يتقيد بأوامر الكنيسة الدينية ، إلا قليلا في آخر عمره (337م ) . 

إن الجماعة النصرانية ، وإن كانت قد بلغت من القوة بحيث ولت قسطنطين الملك ، ولكنها لم تتمكن من أن تقطع دابر الوثنية ، وتقتلع جرثومتها ، وكان نتيجة كفاحها أن اختلطت مبادئها ، ونشأ من ذلك دين جديد تتجلى فيه النصرانية والوثنية سواء بسواء ) . 

وهكذا سلك النصارى بدينهم مسلك الذين كفروا من قبلهم ، حذو القذة بالقذة ، كما يشهد كتابهم على أنفسهم وبني قومهم ، وكفى بالله شهيدا ؛ قال الله تعالى : ( وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ) التوبة/30 

والله الموفق .


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 مارس 2007)

*جميل قوي كل اللي أنت قلته ده ويشرح القلب يا ريت بقي بعد كده ما تجوش تقولولنا ان الاسلام أنتشر بالسيف وان الاسلام دين عنف وارهاب انت بلسانك اهو قلت ان الاسلام قضي علي الديانات الوثنيه والملحدين وابقي علي الديانات السماويه اليهودية والنصرانية وكفلهم حرية العقيده علي الاخر يبقي يا رب يا رب بجد ما تجوش بعد كده تقولوا انه دين عنف وارهاب 
وقلت كمان انكم مش مشركين ولا كفار فلما تيجي ايات بقي فيها ذكر لقتال المشركين والكفار يا ريت تطلعوا نفسكم من الموضوع وتركنوا في جنب وما تهللوش وتقولوا ان الاسلام بيأمر بقتل النصاري وتعذيبهم 
وادي كلامك انا بأقتبسه تاني عشان الكل يشوفه "بعد الفتوحات الاسلامية لبلاد العراق والشام ومصر قضى المسلمون نهائيا على المجوسية والوثنية... بينما تركوا المسيحيين واليهود على ديانتهم.. لماذا؟؟ 

لان المجوس والوثنيين لايوحدون الله ويعبد المجوس النار ويعبد الوثنيون الاوثان ..... بينما النصارى واليهود يعبدون الله ويوحدونه 

وقد تركهم المسلمون يمارسون عباداتهم بحرية تامة وابقوا على معابدهم وكنائسهم .. فهل لو كانت ديار كفر هل كانوا يتركوها؟؟؟ 

هل لو كنيسة القيامة دار للكفر مثل ديار المجوس والوثنيون .. اما كان يبيدها عمر بن الخطاب بدل ان يرفض ان يصلى بها مفترضا انة لو فعل هذا لهدم المسلمون الكنيسة مستقبلا وبنوا بدلها جامع وهو الشى الذى استنفرة عمر؟؟؟ " 
يا ريت بقي لما تيجو تتكلموا عن الاسلام تتكلموا عن عمر بن الخطاب الفاروق عن علي عن أبو بكر عن عمر بن عبد العزيز مش عن بن لادن والزرقاوي ومتطرفين شبرا 
الاسلام برئ من كل من يخالف تعاليمه وأخطاء المسلمين لا يمكن انها تنسب للاسلام ويا ريت كل النصاري اللي هنا يقروا كلامك ويستوعبوه ويقتدوا بيك بجد هتفرق كتير قوي 
بجد أول واحد أقراله وأحس انه بيفهم قوي وقاري كويس وبعيد عن التعصب وقريب قوي قوي للحيادية والعقلانيه*


----------



## ملاكـ (4 مارس 2007)

*انتم عايشين في بلد مسلم عاجبكم تتعلمو تعليم اسلامي اهلا وسهلا مو عاجبكم الباب يفوت جمل هاجرو  واتعلمو انجيلكم برى البلد المسلم *


----------



## فاطمة المسلمة (4 مارس 2007)

السيد monlove إذا أردت الإجابة عن سؤالك فسأل الإسبان لم يرفضون وجود المساجد في  إسبانيا  مع إنها  كانت دولة إسلامية عربية ولم يرفضون ماله صلة بالتراث الإسلامي أو لماذا إصالح قساوستكم عمر بن الخطاب ضد اليهود في إيليا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لاداعي للعصبية والإسلام لم يذل أحدا أبدا والذي جاء به عيسى عليه السلام والذي جاء به محمد ليخرجان من مشكاة واااااااحدة 
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى وآمن بالله ورسله أجمعين


----------



## egyfinance (4 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق elsadawey*

*:94: *


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 مارس 2007)

*الي الصديق egyfinance*



egyfinance قال:


> *:94: *



:yaka:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 مارس 2007)

ملاكـ قال:


> *انتم عايشين في بلد مسلم عاجبكم تتعلمو تعليم اسلامي اهلا وسهلا مو عاجبكم الباب يفوت جمل هاجرو  واتعلمو انجيلكم برى البلد المسلم *



عزيزتى اولا ميرسى ع ذوقك وكل اناءة ينضح بما فية وارو منك الاحترام والمصداقية وهذا نداء الى كل مسلم بيشارك ارجو منكم المصداقية فى الردود بالدليل والبرهان فقط 
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## egyfinance (4 مارس 2007)

*صديقى العزيز انا كتبت ردى و كان هوة تقريبا نفس ردى فى موضوع الاسلام و الارهاب كتبته فى الاول هنا ردا على الصديقة فاطمة المسلمة و بعد ما عملت فورمات للى كتبته اضفت الايكونة الجميلة دى و بعثتها فمالاقيتش غير الايمونة بس اللى ظهرت فقلت خير برده حصل خير فلقيت ان ردى بيحمل نفس الرد على موضوع الاسلام و الارهاب فى بابا مناقشات اسلامية فنشرته هناك علشان كده هتلاقينى باعته باسمك و باسم الصديقة فاطمة يا ريت تقرئوه و هوة رد على المدافعين عن ان الاسلام انتشر بس بالسلام و الذى منه ، ياللا سلام *


----------



## egyfinance (4 مارس 2007)

*صديقى العزيز انا كتبت ردى و كان هوة تقريبا نفس ردى فى موضوع الاسلام و الارهاب كتبته فى الاول هنا ردا على الصديقة فاطمة المسلمة و بعد ما عملت فورمات للى كتبته اضفت الايكونة الجميلة دى و بعثتها فمالاقيتش غير الايمونة بس اللى ظهرت فقلت خير برده حصل خير فلقيت ان ردى بيحمل نفس الرد على موضوع الاسلام و الارهاب فى بابا مناقشات اسلامية فنشرته هناك علشان كده هتلاقينى باعته باسمك و باسم الصديقة فاطمة يا ريت تقرئوه و هوة رد على المدافعين عن ان الاسلام انتشر بس بالسلام و الذى منه ، ياللا سلام *


----------



## vascodegama (5 مارس 2007)

*الاسلام هو الحل*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا و مولانا محمد علية الصلاة و السلام اما بعد,
اريد اخبرك بان القران الكريم مرسل لجميع خلق اللة و لكن الامر اللة المفروض تتعجبلة ان الدين المسيحى ليس لدية الا التغيط فى الاسلام و ذلك يدل على انة ليس لديكم عقيدة غير التشكيك فقط.
و نطلب من اللة الهداية لكم


----------



## man4truth (7 مارس 2007)

*type of persecusion​*


----------



## ROSA_10 (7 مارس 2007)

موضوع حلو كتير   و سؤال في محله   من و انا في الابتدائي   وكنت بسال  انا مسيحيه  ليش لازم احفظ    ايات قرانيه


----------



## EXPlorer (20 مارس 2007)

الكاتب مادام أنك تستشهد باالاايات وتاخذ جزء تفسره على كيفك

      وتقول أنكم مش مشركين وأنت تعرف معنا الشرك مايكون هو أن تعترف بالله وتشرك معه شريك

       وهنا نخاطبكم على قدر ماتريدون ولو أننا بنزعل منكم في الشتم أحترام الاديان واجب

       فلو شتمت ألهكم الذى تدعون عيسى ,, طبعآ مش كويس ,,, لاكن عندما نوضح الحق كويس

        كيف تعترف بالله ثم تقول عيسى هو الله ذلك اشتراك في الالوهية ,,, يعني شرك فيها ,, صح

          هذا ما نقوله /// وعن أخ أخر يقول أن مفيش تكفير في المسيحية عندما قلنا له تكفر من 

           يمس القران ,,, طبعآ هنا ماتعرفش معني تكفير والا ماقلتش ده ,, صح ,, تكفير يااستاذ هو 

           الكلام بخروج الشخص من ديانته اذا فعل ذلك ,, غير كلمت كفر الكفر هو الاعتقاد الثابت 

           فاالتكفير هنا تحمي الكنيسة نفسها به أي منع من الاطلاع على الحق في غير المسيحية مثلآ

          فهل يجوز أصلآ الاستهانة بكتاب مقدس كلام الله المنزل القران ,, أن يمسه أحد غير طاهر ولك

         أن تعلم أنه حتى المسلم الجنب لايمس القران ,,, والكافر باالقران المنكر له كمثل المسلم وهو 

          على جنب ,,, لايتطهر الاباالاعتراف باالقران والاسلام ,, فكيف يستهان بأن يمس كلام مقدس

          طاهر كلام الله الخالق ,, أما باالنسبة للااية التي تثبت فيها انك غير مشرك /// طيب تعال أقراء 

    (( وقولوا أمنا بالذي أنزل الينا وأنزل اٍليكم واٍلهنا واٍلهكم وأحد )) هذا التفسير ياشاطر 

    في الاصول وليس في غيرها ,, فماهي الاصول الاصول هي أن ,,, جميع الكتب السماوية تدعوا الى 

   اله واحد احد فرد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ) هذا ماجاء به جميع الانبياء فاذا تقول أنك 

  تؤمن بهاذا الكلام يعني أنك مسلم معترف أن لااله مع الله لاعيسى ولاغيره وأن عيسى نبي الله واذا 

  أعترفت بهاذا الكلام عقيدة ,, يعني أنك تعترف بما جاء في كتابك المقدس الصحيح قبل التحريف وهو يبشر

  بأن النبي الذي يأتي من بعد عيسى هو محمد ,, أيليا ,,, الفارقليط ,,, المبارك ,,, الى أخر اسماء البشارة

 فاذا أعترفت وأعتقدت بذلك وصدقت به ,,, أنت مسلم يجب أن تعترف باالقران لانه جامع للعالم ولاغيره كتاب

 بعد محمد وأن محمد للعالم أجمع ,,, لايتكلم من عند نفسه كما تقول كتبكم ,,, هذا تفسير الااية ,,
*****************************************************
سبحان الله تاخذ من الايات ماتريد أن تفسرها على كيفك ,,, لماذا لم تذكر الاايات التي قبل لاتؤمن بها
وهي تخاطب العقل ,,, ثم تريد الحوار ,,
*************************************
الايات من 45 = اذ قالت الملائكة يامريم اٍن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه أسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيهآ في الدنيا واالااخرة من المقربين )) ,,, 
الاتعلم انك مخالف لذلك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, بمعنى أنك منكر ,, أن عيسى كلمة الله القاها الى مريم وجعلته
الااله من دون الله ,,, وهنا حالة خارجة عن الاسباب مثل ميلاد البشر ,,, أي ارسل جبريل الى مريم فنفخ
في جيب درعها ,, ( أي جيب ثوبها بكلمة الله بسم الله يكون عيسى ) فولجت فيها تلك النفخة بمشيئة الله
فكان منها الروح الزكية ,,, لذلك سمي روح الله لانه من كلمة الله كن فكان )
*************************************************
هنا أتي للااية التي ذكرت ,,, ( وجاعل الذين أتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا ) الااية 55 آل عمران 
تشير هذه الااية ليس لمن قال أن عيسى الااله وابن الله ؟؟؟!!!
بل أيد الله المؤمنين من النصارى الااوائل في عهد عيسى الذين أمنوا معه بالله وحده على اليهود 
لأن النصاري المؤمنين الااوئل بالله وحده المنتسبين الى عيسى أيدهم الله بنصره على ونصرهم على اليهود
والنصاري الذين كفروا به ولم يتبعوه ,,,,,,,,,,, ولايزالون النصاري قاهرين لليهود لانهم الاقرب انتساب لعيسى
كنبي من اليهود ,,,, فالااية تشير الى نصر الله للمؤمنين الااوائل مع عيسى ,, وليس من قالوا عنه انه اله
******************************************************
وهذا الحقد اليهودي ,,, هو من جعل اليهودي الذي تاخذون عنه دينكم حتى الان المحرف للانجيل 
من ابطن الكفر واظهر النصرانية (( عرفنا على بولس الرسول ,, يااستاذ )
************************************************
هنا ناتي الى ماتريد مخعرفته أنك مشرك أو لا ,,,,
************************************
ياأهل الكتاب لاتغلوا فى دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق اٍنما المسيح عيسى أبن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها الى مريم وروح منه فأمنوا بالله ورسوله ولاتقولوا ثلاثة أنتهوا خيرآ لكم اٍنما الله اٍلهُ وأحدُ سبحانه أن يكون
لهُ ولدُُُ لهُ مافي السموات ومافي الارض وكفا بالله وكيلآ ) 171 آل عمران
***********************************************
لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبدآ لله ) الااية 172 سورة النساء ,, أي لم يمتنع عن عبادة ربه
*********************************************
الااية ( ضربت عليهم الذلة اين ما ثقفوا اٍلا بحبل من الله وحبل من الناس وباءو بغضب من الله وضربت عليهم 
المسكنة ذالك بانهم كانوا يكفرون بأيات الله ويقتلون الانبياء بغير حق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون )
الااية 112 آل عمران 
*************************************
ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب أمة قأئمة يتلون ءايات الله ءانا اليل وهم يسجدون ) الااية 113 آل عمران 
**************************************
لاتاخذ جزء من اية يااستاذ وتفسره على كيفك 
******************************
االااية الاولى ,,, 112 ,,,هنا لم يؤمن من النصاري بالله مع عيسى يعبدون الله ذلك الوقت الا قليل وهؤلاء القليل امتدحهم الله في كتابه باالايمان ,,, ولاكن أكثرهم فاسقون الخارجون عن طاعة الله المعادين لااولياءلله 
من المؤمنين المتبعين لعيسى في عبادة الله وحده ,,, فعندما عادوا اليهود المؤمنين من النصارى فاذلهم لله
وجعلهم تحت حكم المؤمنين والمسلمين مستذلين ,, فعنها ازدادو طغيانا وهموا بقتل الانبياء ,, وليس القتل
هنا لانهم لم يقتلوا عيسى اٍنما هموا بقتله ,,, وقتلوا شبيهه ( يهوذا )) شبه لهم وعيسى رفعه الله عنده
*******************
في الااية 113 تشير الى الفئة التي أمنة مع عيسى وصدقة به نبيآ وعبدوا الله وحده مع نبيهم في أتجاههم لله فوصفهم الله بأنه ليسوا سوا الفرقة الكافرة الفاسقة منهم ,,, والفرقة المؤمنة التي أعترفة بالله وحده
لاشريك له وبنبي الله عيسى نبيآ ,, عبدين طائعين لله وحده الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد لاشريك له يسجدون له
باالصلاة وقيام الله تلك هي الفرقة التي أمنة من النصارى ,,, هذا هو التفسير
***************************************************
فالله سبحانه وتعالى يخاطب أهل الكتاب هنا 
*******************************
قل يااهل الكتاب لاتغلوا في دينكم غير الحق ولا تتبعوا اهواء قوم قد ضلوا من قبل كثيرى وضلوا عن السبيل )
الاية77 المائدة 
***************************
أي يااهل الكتاب لاتكونوا كمن كفروا من قبلكم من الفرقة المشركة الفاسقة فتضلوا السبيل
***************************************
الدليل والبرهان :::
******************
قال تعالى ( لقد كفر الذين قالوا اٍن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم وقال المسيح يابنى اسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربى وربكم انه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة وماواه النار وما للظالمين من انصار ,, لقد كفر الذين قالوا اٍن
الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من اٍله اٍلا اٍله واحد واٍن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم , أفلا 
يتوبون اٍلى الله ويستغفرونه والله غفور رحيم , ما المسيح ابن مريم اٍلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه
صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام انظر كيف نبين لهم الاايات ثم انظر أنى يؤفكون , قل أتعبدون من دون الله مالا يملك لكم ضرآ ولا نفعآ والله هو السميع العليم 
قل يااهل الكتاب لاتغلوا في دينكم غير الحق ولا تتبعوا أهواء قوم قد ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا عن سواء السبيل )
الاايات (سورة المائدة 72 - 77 )
****************************************
قال تعالى (اٍن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون ) الاية آل عمران 59
***********************************
تريد الحق هذا خطاب من الله لكم ,,,,,,,,,,, يخاطب عقولكم ,,,,,,,,,,, أما أن تاخذ من الاايات وتفسر على
هواك ومزاجك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, هذا يعني أنك لاتريد الحق ,,,,,,,,, أنما متعلق بمتعة الدنياء 
وما تجده من متع في المتع المسيحية
*********************************************
((((((((((((((((((((((((((( فمهما طال بك العمر ,,,,,,,,,,,,, لابد أن تسير يومآ الى القبر )))))))))))))

                                                   فماذا يكون الجواب هناك لمنكر ونكير والسوال 

                                                            اٍلا اذا كنت منكر كل شئ الموت والبعث والحساب النار شئ أخر


----------



## ابن العذراء (21 مارس 2007)

انت موسع الموضوع ليه


----------

